

Say hi to the new GetTor - freakyfractal
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/say-hi-new-gettor

======
cptn_brittish
I've always wondered how people in these oppressed country's manage to find
out how to get for through these alternative ways and how these alternatives
arnt easily blocked from those country's. Could anyone explain how it works?

